# Swift Tag axles



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

I was at Brownhills Swift open weekend recently and got talking to a member from the Swift team :roll: Apparently :roll: according to him when the models are relaunched in September / October and badged as 2008 models there will be some different layouts available based on the tag axle models  . Also advised the Trauma heater that completly fills the kitchen cupboard will be relocated elsewhere freeing up this space. I guess any design faults will also be addressed at this time :wink: 

Anyone heard any more ?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Swift*

Hi

Not heard a thing....my guess is the tri axle has been a success in terms of sales - it clearly has - and I think a loyout will feature a transverse bed across the back - like a Euromobil 810 or an Autocruise Starblazer. Presumably there will be a model with a garage underneath, and a low bed - again like Autocruise. This design, would, whilst making the bed a bit less user friendly, free up tons of floor space, which may be what some buyers are looking for. Of course, I aint a motorhome designer and I am thinking aloud based on what the competion do. Several of the tri axle Autotrails have the transverse bed - and they seem to sell in droves.

I shall remember this post and see if it qualifies me as a motorhome designer LOL

Russell


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I am sorry but what is this tri.axle set up. have seen twin rear wheels on single axle and of course the Tag axle. what am I missing here.


cabby.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tri axle*

Hello

Sorry. Tri axle comes from the coach industry. Coach with three axles = tri axle.

Motorhome with three axles = tag axle. Can't see why. Tri means three...

Russell


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

This must be a throw back to times long gone by.when the front wheels were also on an axle then.

cabby


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tri axle*

Hi

I have no idea at all. There was a name for coaches with a pair of wheels at the front - like the one in The Italian Job, but I can't think of the name.

In the sense of the word, what does TAG mean?

Russell


----------



## 102160 (Dec 20, 2006)

Tandem Axle G.....


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

well there you go then.
they used to have those coaches with the twin front steering wheels on the BOAC service from Brompton road out to London airport.they took them off after a while as they were deemed as unsafe.
cabby


----------



## neilandsue (Jul 13, 2006)

Hi,

According to the National Truck Equipment Association.....

"Two axles mounted as a group (three axles placed together often referred to as a Tri-axle Tandem). There are three tandem-axle drive types: (1) Dual-drive Tandem, both axles have drive mechanisms and are connected to the engine power unit; (2) Pusher Tandem, only the rearmost axle is a driving type and forward unit is free rolling (load-carrying only), commonly called Dead Axle; (3) Trailing Axle Tandem (Tag Axle), forward unit of tandem is a driving type while rear unit is freely rolling. Two trailer axles are also called tandem axles."

You live and learn 8O 

Russell, didn't they call a twin front axle a "Chinese 6" ?


Neil


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

Hi Russell, 
as Neil said, trucks and buses with 2 axles at the front and 1 at the back were called Chinese 6's, but I have no idea why. I can remember they were a bit tricky to drive over inspection pits as both axles steered. It was quite easy to drop a wheel off the edge!!
I thought TAG axle was so called because the third axle is just tagged on the back.
Colin


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Ive never been able to get my head round why they need to put an extra rear axle in at all. The American RVs which weigh a hell of a lot more do it with twin wheels on the same axle and a lot less interference with the floor plan by the extra axle.

Im sure someone on here will give a good reason but i think it comes down to the way European m/h have this stupid obsession with weight, instead of just putting them on a chassis big enough to cope with the weight and an engine and gearbox capable of dragging the whole thing around with a bit to spare they load up a fiat or peugeot to its max weight 100% of the time and then wonder why they only get 18mpg from it and it keeps breaking down!!

Theres a lot to be said for RVs, the right base vehicle for the job and lots of extra besides to carry all your goodies around!!

Ill go and hide under a rock now so you can start to shoot me down in flames.

Let battle commence!!

Dazzer


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tag Tri axle*

Dazzer

I quite agree and comented on this recently. A Burstner 747-2 on a Fiat chassis runs as a tag/tri axle call it what you will. The Burstner 852-2 model - similar in size runs on an Iveco with a single rear chassis but with two wheels on each side. The max trailer weight on the 852-2 is something silly like 3500 kg!

Single rear axles are less at certain tolls too.

Russell


----------



## 101368 (Oct 12, 2006)

neilandsue said:


> Hi,
> 
> According to the National Truck Equipment Association.....
> 
> ...


Can't speak for Russell but that's what my mates that drove them called them.


----------



## metblue (Oct 9, 2006)

*tag axle*

Hi to all, when i passed my bus test (in Luton) Court Line were operating bedford coaches with a duple body on them.twin axles up front and a single double wheeled rear axle. great to drive,very stable and a brilliant turning cirlce.Anyway I digress, motorhome for more years that i care to remember from a split screen vw in 1960 to our current van a kontiki 669 with a tree litre engine and a six speed box. Now we bought this as my wife is disabled and can get in/out of the island bed easier than a transverse one. I do not overload it only carry enough water en route for a cuppa.We have a honda lead 100cc scooter on a hope rack and roll motorcycle rack At this time the speedo has 789 miles on it.The worst MPG i got was on the home after picking it up and was playing with the brilliant engine and acceleration.was according to the onboard computer was 22.4 mpg. Since then we have been to a couple of rallies and I have been watching my speed keeping it around about 58 MPH on various roads and i am averaging 24.4mpg.morale dont knock it until you tried it and take it easy and enjoy the trip.you will still get there in the end.


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

qe2 said:


> I was at Brownhills Swift open weekend recently and got talking to a member from the Swift team :roll: Apparently :roll: according to him when the models are relaunched in September / October and badged as 2008 models there will be some different layouts available based on the tag axle models  . Also advised the Trauma heater that completly fills the kitchen cupboard will be relocated elsewhere freeing up this space. I guess any design faults will also be addressed at this time :wink:
> 
> Anyone heard any more ?


Spoke with Swift yesterday about possible new models and the latest there telling me is....... garage type model with a transverse bed based on the tag axle . Still no plans to relocate boiler/heater unit from kitchen cupboard at present on 669 model.


----------



## 92180 (May 1, 2005)

As a tag owner I can say they are very stable and do not have as big an overhang as some 2 axle vans- giving abetter on board payload 1300kgs in the case of the A747. The Iveco can tow more because it is rear wheel drive and built on a steel chassis, not rated by Alko but by Iveco truck division. 

In the US the bigger- top end models feature a tag . This adds to payload.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi in yank RV speak. TAG=tag along axle. Because they are never driven and may have a separate braking system, hydraulic/electric. 

Not sure but it maybe because its not fitted by the chassis builder, but by the converter.

Olley


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi Dazzer, better get very deep under that rock :lol: :lol: .


----------

